# Vision Racks V.35 V's V.70



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

Hi All, 

I have been looking into getting a racking system for my royals and wanted to know what your opinions were on these two from Euro Rep:

Vision V.35
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Productshttp://www.eurorep.net/retail/product_info.php?products_id=2341&osCsid=4acsp745t9de9c9agbhfvgskb3

Vision V.70
http://www.eurorep.net/retail/product_info.php?products_id=2342

The dilema is which one to buy? which one of these two would be better sutied to adult females?

I know there are other rack builders out there (Plus others I may have missed):

http://www.pro-racks.com/

Winnick Limited, Manufacturers of Reptile racking

Freedom Breeder - The best cages Industry

Animal Plastics

LP Racks

I don't have the skills, nor the time to build a custom rack, so I really want to be able to buy a trust worthy racking system that will last me for years to come.

Does anyone have any useful information on both of these racks?

Cheers : victory:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The V70 for adult female royals
The V35 is great for growing on, but deffo not big enough for adults
I've got one of each, and can reccomend both, for different purposes.
Hope this helps


----------



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

hogboy said:


> The V70 for adult female royals
> The V35 is great for growing on, but deffo not big enough for adults
> I've got one of each, and can reccomend both, for different purposes.
> Hope this helps


Cheers Hogboy, I guess I am trying to think ahead.... buy the V.70 now and that will be good for when the babies get bigger. 

The only problem now is the £778.65 + £47.00 delivery to secure one of these. I know that Eurorep are the sole UK distributor, but with the poor £>$ exchange rate they have had to increase their prices at bit.

Any one managed to import one of these from the US?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

#77 said:


> Any one managed to import one of these from the US?


Don't even think about it :lol2:
The shipping cost would kill you
Hopefully the £ will gain some strength soon ? and they'll be more affordable
I'm hoping to need a Vision hatchling rack soon ish, and they are even more expensive now :bash:
Good luck


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm thinking about going for the V70 for royals, I definitely think it's worth the money, it is a lot, but the quality of these is fantastic.

The OH also has a £1600 pro rack for the boas and again I think they are worth the hefty price tag.

I actually wanted a vision first, but we were told 3 months wait for manufacture and delivery of the vision or we could have the Pro Rack within a week at the time so went for the Pro rack first, and still saving for the V70 now


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I love my V70 rack - it's perfect for the royals. If you're wanting to come over and have a look at it before you put your money down on one just drop me a PM


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone around Nottingham got the v35? I would love to have a look at one before I decided to buy one?


----------



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

toyah said:


> I love my V70 rack - it's perfect for the royals. If you're wanting to come over and have a look at it before you put your money down on one just drop me a PM


I think I might need to take you up on that offer sometime soon :2thumb:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I have the v70, may be selling it soon with a bunch or royal morphs, but undecided....

Gary

P.s - The v70- is GREAT


----------



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> I have the v70, may be selling it soon with a bunch or royal morphs, but undecided....
> 
> Gary
> 
> P.s - The v70- is GREAT


Hmm that could be interesting where you based?


----------

